# Gales in Benidorm



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We were woken up on Saturday with very stong winds, which by 10.30am had us hanging onto our safari room and awning. By 11am one of the side panels had blown out and it took 8 of us to hold onto it and eventually get it down before it did too much damage to the m/h. Lots of other vans have lost their awnings.
The high winds knocked down the electricity pylons on the mountains and set fire to them. This burnt all night and on Sunday we had aeroplanes going over dropping water on the flames to extinguish them. Fifty thousand people were evacuated from the villages above Benidorm. The local cirus lost its marquee and many opalm trees came down. 

STeve & Ann teensvan


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Steve,

sorry to hear about the awning and bad weather. Is this something passing through west to east do you know? We are due to set off for that region on wednesday and I've been watching the forwcast but it didn't give anything nasty for that area. The bad stuff was more in the western area of Spain and South West France and I thought that was almost over


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Steve (and Ann)

Sorry to hear you are having a bit of a battering. 

Hopefully when you return to the UK, we will have a scorching Summer !

Catch up with you both later. 

Deb and Paul


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Vannwood.

Even down here on the local weather it did not show anything on the forecast to let us know we would have such strong winds. The wind speed was just over 100MPH. As i am typing this the wind has once again got up to near gale force in 15 mins. No one on the site has known such bad weather here, some have been coming back for over 10 years. Hope the storms ease of by the time you get down here.

Hi Deb & Paul.
We too hope that it will be a sorching summer. At the moment we are a bit cheesed off with the weather down here. We have met up today with some friends we met last year at Villanova Park campsite. They are staying on a site near here for a month so we are going to see them again soon and show them some of the sights of Benidorm. Hope you are keeping warm and not working too hard. 
See you when we get back. Take care

Steve & Ann - teensvan
ps Hope Ginger is OK.


----------



## 118873 (Dec 18, 2008)

teensvan said:


> Hi. Vannwood.
> 
> Even down here on the local weather it did not show anything on the forecast to let us know we would have such strong winds.


The forecast in Valencia said on Thursday that there would be 90km/hour winds on Friday and Saturday. It was spot on.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Just received the following from the community office of the area where my house is situated. Never known weather like this before, just hope my place hasn't suffered material damage - asked the pool man and gardener to go and have a look.

EDIT

oops! forgot to paste it in!

Last Saturday, January 24th, we suffered a big wind storm that has affected the whole municipality of Jávea, specially our estate. These winds caused that many trees and branches (mostly pine trees) broke or even fell, causing huge damages to the infrastructures of the urbanisation as the disconnection of the electricity and telephone, broken water pipelines, public lighting, cut roads etc., as well as huge problems to the private properties due to the pine trees that fell on their roofs and other parts of their property or neighbour properties.



This Administration office has worked right from the beginning, in first place clearing and opening all the roads that were closed, due to fallen trees, electricity poles and cables; secondly and together with the supplying companies as Iberdrola, etc. to re-establish the electricity, telephone, etc. and finally we are going to contact all the owners individually that have suffered the damages of the storm to start the repairs of the damages.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Javea hope all is well with your place.

I'm waiting for a reply from the chap who looks after my place. Hope no news is good news.

Alex.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Alex, hope your place is OK as well, where abouts is yours.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Javea*

Hello,

Hope it dies down for you. South east France and Western Italy has had a bad time too.

We were in Javea in Easter of 2002 i think it was. 5 people drowed in torrential rainfall.

Only just managed to get back to the Parador before they closed the last road.

Trev.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> sorry to hear about the awning and bad weather. Is this something passing through west to east do you know? We are due to set off for that region on wednesday and I've been watching the forwcast but it didn't give anything nasty for that area. The bad stuff was more in the western area of Spain and South West France and I thought that was almost over


Wall to wall sunshine in Austria

Have a great trip

Wups


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*storms*

18 people died at weekend in Barcelona due to the storms.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

teensvan said:


> Hi All
> 
> We were woken up on Saturday with very stong winds, which by 10.30am had us hanging onto our safari room and awning. By 11am one of the side panels had blown out and it took 8 of us to hold onto it and eventually get it down before it did too much damage to the m/h. Lots of other vans have lost their awnings.
> The high winds knocked down the electricity pylons on the mountains and set fire to them. This burnt all night and on Sunday we had aeroplanes going over dropping water on the flames to extinguish them. Fifty thousand people were evacuated from the villages above Benidorm. The local cirus lost its marquee and many opalm trees came down.
> ...


Hi just logged on we are at La Nucia and we are on the mountain that caught fire.
The wind was horrendous like a tornado reaching 140 km per hour the roof on the Villa opposite lifted up and the came crashing down but the tiles missed our motorhome. Then I could smell smoke, never thought it was coming from just across the road but we saw so much smoke. Our son took us out in the car to see where it was coming from but the road ended up in the fire so we came back quick but the Gaurdia Civil wouldn't let us go home again so we crept in the back way.
The sun roof was smothered in ash and the smoke was so bad we grabbed the dogs and went out for the day as there was nothing we could do about it.
When we did return the back way again we had to clear down and wash everything the ash was so bad.
Yesterday we went on the Mountain and fires are still smouldering in places it is such a large area and some trees are burnt at the bottom and yet the tops are green.
1,000 hectares was destroyed 15,000 residents were evacuated 15% of the area has been damaged or destroyed and at least 15 people killed.
The toll booth lost it roof as they couldn't take money so there is always some good in the time of fear.
Well I will carryon with my Holiday that has been so exciting and like no other holiday I have had.
Im wild camping outside my Sons Villa, we have had the Benidorm Bark(cough cough)
All the Aires were closed coming down or we were the only ones there so we stayed in the Service stations with the lorries we wasn't gassed and we weren't robbed either.
We have had the sunshine and the temperatures have been in the mid 20,s
This is our first time in Spain so it doesnt seem dear as the Euro is one to one and if you eat and shop where the locals do it is better.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gales*

south of france too

Click for Cyclone Klaus<

Trev


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi how are things now ,we are coming down to spain for about 3 mths in march hopefully the weather will be getting better although we are now getting snow here again, globle warming// WE DONT want it too hot as we will have our golden retiver with us and as he is 9 yrs old i dont think the heat will be good for him. we have been told by our son that he and our 3 grandsons and wife have got a flight at easter to join us so we will have to put up the kyam auto dome up and i dont fancy having to hang on to that , if the winds pick up ?? we nearly lost it in the summer while staying at norfolk . very funny sitting sun bathing hanging on to the legs of the tent so it did not blow away?? happy days.
june


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> hi how are things now ,we are coming down to spain for about 3 mths in march hopefully the weather will be getting better although we are now getting snow here again, globle warming// WE DONT want it too hot as we will have our golden retiver with us and as he is 9 yrs old i dont think the heat will be good for him. we have been told by our son that he and our 3 grandsons and wife have got a flight at easter to join us so we will have to put up the kyam auto dome up and i dont fancy having to hang on to that , if the winds pick up ?? we nearly lost it in the summer while staying at norfolk . very funny sitting sun bathing hanging on to the legs of the tent so it did not blow away?? happy days.
> june


Hi the weather is so much better now.
Warm and sunny blue skies and 18 deg.
I have just asked my sons spanish girlfriend and she says the weather should be the same in march, sunny and about 18 to 23 deg.
Hurry up and come down to the warmth. :lol: 
mavis


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi tomnjune.

By the end of march you will be able to get down on the beach and go for a swim. We have to leave at the end of march so we can spend a hopefully dry summer in the UK. Enjoy your time in spain.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi thank you for your good wishes for the good weather, ive got my cossie ready , , put the false tan on?its just a shame the special k drop a jean size is not working yet, with all the bad weather here , i ve been comfort eating :roll: still there is a few more weeks yet.??  


june


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Costa del Sol
Sunday tornado in Malaga and 4" rain and a shed load again today they have not finished clearing rockfalls etc from Sunday now westart again!!


----------

